# Fbcon_decor

## yellowhat

Hi all.

I have a small problem with fbcondecor.

Well I followed this guide http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash:

1) installed splashutils using this USE "fbcondecor png truetype".

2) configured my bootloader grub.conf 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-rc7 root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initramfs-bootsplash
```

3) Run

```
rc-update add fbcondecor boot
```

When I boot I can see the image splash in silent mode but when I switch with F2 to verbose mode there isn't the background image of verbose mode. Any ideas?

I thought that I have to patch my kernel with this http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/fbcondecor/archive/fbcondecor-0.9.6-2.6.31.2.patch but it is for kernel 2.6.31. Can I use it?

Thank you all

----------

## sebaro

Do you have

```

pic=images/verbose_image.png

silentpic=images/silent_image.png

```

in your splash config file?

----------

## yellowhat

```
# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

bgcolor=0

tx=20

ty=20

tw=1640

th=965

text_x=15

text_y=982

text_size=14

text_color=0x666666

pic=/etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/verbose-1680x1050.jpg

silentpic=/etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/silent-1680x1050.jpg

# progress bar

box silent noover          1 1010 1679 1015 #000000

box silent inter           1 1011    1 1014 #ff7d29

box silent                 1 1011 1679 1014 #ff7d29

# border of the progress bar

box silent                 1 1010 1679 1010 #595959

box silent                 1 1015 1679 1015 #595959

box silent                 1 1010    1 1015 #595959

box silent              1679 1010 1679 1015 #595959

# box

box noover 10 10 1670 985 #161616ff

box                       10   10   10  985 #595959

box                       10   10 1670   10 #595959

box                       10  985 1670  985 #595959

box                     1670   10 1670  985 #595959
```

----------

## sebaro

Do you have CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y in kenel?

Or , see if the verbose image is in the initram

"zcat /boot/initramfs-bootsplash | cpio --list".

----------

## yellowhat

```
zcat /boot/initramfs-bootsplash | cpio --list

.

dev

dev/fb

dev/misc

dev/vc

dev/null

dev/console

dev/tty0

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/natural_gentoo

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/1680x1050.cfg

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/verbose-1680x1050.jpg

etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images/silent-1680x1050.jpg

etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

lib

lib/splash

lib/splash/proc

lib/splash/sys

root

sbin

sbin/fbcondecor_helper

sbin/splash_helper

1355 blocks
```

This is the code that I used:

```
splash_geninitramfs --verbose --res 1680x1050 --generate /boot/initramfs-bootsplash natural_gentoo
```

----------

## sebaro

Are you sure the verbose image is 1680x1050.

Run "splash_manager -c demo -t yoursplashtheme" and switch between silent and verbose.

----------

## yellowhat

If I run

```
splash_manager -c demo -t natural_gentoo
```

It shows me the silent theme with the bar, but if I press F2 it shows me console without verbose theme

The verbose image is 1680*1050

----------

## sebaro

Use a different image (or the silent image) for verbose mode and recreate the initram.

----------

## hulmeman

I've got the same problem since I installed grub2!

----------

## yellowhat

I've tried glossy gentoo 0.2 theme, other resolution but verbose doesn't work.

I use grub 0.97.

I think that I have to patch my kernel with http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/fbcondecor/archive/fbcondecor-0.9.6-2.6.31.2.patch, but I use 2.6.32-rc7 so I have to wait for 2.6.32 patch.

----------

## hulmeman

I solved it on my setup, I had 'tile blitting' enabled in my kernel, removed it and now I got 'verbose with F2!  Spotted that little gem trawling thru google.

----------

## yellowhat

This is Device Drivers -> Graphics Support

```
Support for frame buffer devices                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable firmware EDID                                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  --->               │ │  

  │ │    -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                         │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support       
```

----------

## hulmeman

I deselected 'firmware EDID' too, try that. Its not required for vesa or uvesa, also make sure (u)vesa is not a module.

----------

## yellowhat

Nothing. Verbose mode doesn't work. This is my current configuration:

```
 --- Support for frame buffer devices                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   Enable firmware EDID                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  --->                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                          -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                *** Frame buffer hardware drivers ***                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Cirrus Logic support                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Permedia2 support                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Hercules mono graphics support                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   nVidia Riva support                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Matrox acceleration                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                          <*>   ATI Radeon display support                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                          [*]     DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                          [*]     Support for backlight control                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]     Lots of debug output from Radeon driver                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   ATI Rage128 display support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   ATI Mach64 display support                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   S3 Trio/Virge support                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   S3 Savage support                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   SiS/XGI display support                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   VIA UniChrome (Pro) and Chrome9 display support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   NeoMagic display support                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   IMG Kyro support                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support                                     

  │ │                                          < >   3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   VIA VT8623 support                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Trident/CyberXXX/CyberBlade support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   ARK 2000PV support                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Permedia3 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Fujitsu carmine frame buffer support                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   AMD Geode family framebuffer support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support                                                         │ │  

  │ └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

```

----------

## hulmeman

Try using vesa (or uvesa if using amd64) 'cos I dont think card specific drivers are very good.  Use this guide:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

I use uvesa:

```
video=uvesafb:1024x768-16,mtrr:2,ywrap,splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

```
general setup:

 [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support                              

(/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

  --- Support for frame buffer devices      --->   

[ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                    

*** Frame buffer hardware drivers *** 

<*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support 

Console display driver support  --->

[*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM                                                      

<*> Framebuffer Console support                                                                

  [*]   Map the console to the primary display device                                            

 [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation                                                           

[*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations                                         

  [*] Select compiled-in fonts                                                                     

  [*]   VGA 8x8 font                                                                             

   [*]   VGA 8x16 font                                                                           

 [ ]   Mac console 6x11 font (not supported by all drivers)                                       

    [ ]   console 7x14 font (not supported by all drivers)                                            

   [ ]   Pearl (old m68k) console 8x8 font                                                          

  [*]   Acorn console 8x8 font                                                                       

   [*]   Mini 4x6 font                                                                               

 [*] Sparc console 8x16 font                                                                        

    [ ] Sparc console 12x22 font (not supported by all drivers)                                  

    [*] console 10x18 font (not supported by all drivers
```

Amend as necessary for 'vesa', (non-amd64), and leave the 'Initramfs source file' empty.

```
video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=791,splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

----------

## yellowhat

I am using KMS, kernel mode-setting. Can I use vesa?Last edited by yellowhat on Sat Nov 21, 2009 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hulmeman

X and the framebuffer are independent, framebuffers dont use xorg drivers. so I think so, yes, unless you use TV in the framebuffer? Though I dont think thats possibel.

----------

## yellowhat

When I configured KMS I had to remove all the framebuffer drivers from my kernel config; because drivers like vesafb, intelfb, etc are not compatible with KMS.

Infact I had some problems with those, and kms worked only when I removed framebuffer drivers.

----------

## hulmeman

I stand corrected!

Maybe your KMS drivers are preventing 'fb_radeon' from writing to /dev/fb0.

----------

## yellowhat

How can I controll if my KMS drivers are preventing 'fb_radeon' from writing to /dev/fb0?

----------

## yellowhat

I patch my kernel 2.6.32 with this http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/linux-patches/genpatches-2.6/tags/2.6.32-1/4200_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch?rev=1637&view=log, and it WORKS. Great effect.

Thank you all.

----------

